# Deskpan.dll



## Lloyd (Jul 7, 2006)

Does anyone know about the dll file deskpan?  After running autoruns, it says it is a missing file.  

Thanks


----------



## giorgos th. (Jul 7, 2006)

http://www.processlibrary.com/directory/files/deskpan/


----------

